# Hasselblad to Launch New Camera Based on A7R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2015)

```
Hasselblad continues down the road of “who the heck is making these product decisions?”</p>
<p>Apparently we’re going to see a new, and grossly overpriced version of Sony’s A7R, not the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/sonys-new-%CE%B17r-ii-camera-delivers-innovative-imaging-experience-with-worlds-first-back-illuminated-35mm-full-frame-sensor/" target="_blank">A7R II that was just announced</a>, but the original A7R.</p>
<p>Give me the fixed the lens <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/leica-unveils-the-leica-q-today-bringing-iconic-leica-features-to-an-innovative-new-camera/" target="_blank">Leica Q</a> or A7R II over whatever this thing is.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20875 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-8-550x477.jpg'><img width="150" height="130" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-8-550x477-150x130.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-8-550x477" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-2-550x436.jpg'><img width="150" height="119" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-2-550x436-150x119.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-2-550x436" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-3-550x379.jpg'><img width="150" height="103" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-3-550x379-150x103.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-3-550x379" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-4-550x425.jpg'><img width="150" height="116" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-4-550x425-150x116.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-4-550x425" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-1-550x410.jpg'><img width="150" height="112" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-1-550x410-150x112.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-1-550x410" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-7-550x390.jpg'><img width="150" height="106" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-7-550x390-150x106.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-7-550x390" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-5-550x337.jpg'><img width="150" height="92" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-5-550x337-150x92.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-5-550x337" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-550x411.jpg'><img width="150" height="112" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-550x411-150x112.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Hasselblad-Lusso-mirrorless-camera-6-550x411" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Quite sad to see what a name like Hasselblad has become, not sure Victor would be very happy with the marketing choices....


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

symmar22 said:


> Quite sad to see what a name like Hasselblad has become, not sure Victor would be very happy with the marketing choices....



+1


----------



## zlatko (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh my goodness. It still has the shutter button in the wrong place, just like the original A7R. Why would someone want this instead of the new and improved A7RII?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2015)

zlatko said:


> Oh my goodness. It still has the shutter button in the wrong place, just like the original A7R. Why would someone want this instead of the new and improved A7RII?



Because it has "Hasselblad" on it ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Because it has "Hasselblad" on it ;D



Maybe I'll wait for Yongnuo to come out with the "Hassle-bad" version.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 14, 2015)

With the failure of their 2 other re-badged Sony cameras, you'd think Hasselblad would have learned.
You can now buy these re-badged cameras for about 1/3rd of their original price, and they are STILL far too expensive for what they offer.
Re-badging didn't work for the car industry, and it doesn't work in the camera business either.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, I think they are brilliant. They are the only camera in the world which instantly brands the buyer as a complete moron with too much money and not enough sense. Must have taken years to come up with such a marketing concept! In fact, it would not surprise me to learn that the head of Hasselblad is being considered for the top FIFA job! Brilliant!

All those yacht and private jet salesman out there should target them tirelessly! 8)


----------



## Adelino (Jun 14, 2015)

Well at least their bad ideas have not gotten any worse. I don't really think they could get any worse though.


----------



## rs (Jun 14, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Re-badging didn't work for the car industry, and it doesn't work in the camera business either.


It works perfectly for the car industry. Take the Aston Martin Cygnet as a leading example. ???


----------



## curby (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope this doesn't come across as a complaint, but I'm curious why this story appeared on CR. This doesn't seem to affect Canon, and we don't see a lot of posts about releases from companies. Sony does seem to get the most coverage here of any non-Canon camera maker, likely because of their sensor tech. 

Like I said, I'm not complaining. It's useful to know about others in the industry, and I can ignore posts I have little interest in. It just struck me as a bit random.


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

curby said:


> I hope this doesn't come across as a complaint, but I'm curious why this story appeared on CR. This doesn't seem to affect Canon, and we don't see a lot of posts about releases from companies. Sony does seem to get the most coverage here of any non-Canon camera maker, likely because of their sensor tech.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not complaining. It's useful to know about others in the industry, and I can ignore posts I have little interest in. It just struck me as a bit random.



Nikon and Leica get coverage as well, but Sony releases stuff way more often - not a good thing - which is why it seem like they get more coverage, that's my guess at least.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

There will also be a Jackie Chan model ... OOPs, that's Canon. Maybe a Godzilla model with gold scales.


----------

